# Rules for furniture placement for a living room?



## space_coyote

The rule is that your wife is right.





Seriously though, I have no idea.


----------



## hubbard53

yeah, basically its whatever your wife wants. . .

BUT what i can tell you is to let it flow from the door ways or entracne to the room. If you enter the living room from the entrance to the house, dont put anything blocking the way. 

I would try it in differnt cojnfigurations and go with whatever 'feels' right


----------



## PK.

I do work for a designer who talks about chi all the time. I have no idea what chi is, but it's terribly important to her.


----------



## Concordseeker

Chi is energy and you want it to flow. Imagine having a medium size party, do people get stuck at a specific location or do they bump into furniture? You want to place furniture so there is a natural flow to the room. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## sandy

Its tough to advise without looking at pics. Just make sure that the furniture is not restrictive and there is easy movement. Its nice to have the window area free from furniture. Or with appropriate furniture near it.


----------



## Sammy

Traffic flow and use/focal point of the room are the two most important things to consider. Its got to be functional but also define the room.

Remember furniture doesnt have to go against a wall..You can create inner spaces within the room depending on how the furniture its placed. 

And yes, Chi is VERY important... Make sure one sofa faces the big screen.....
That way Chi will get you a beer while your watching the football game... 
Chi will make you a snack at half time... Bad Chi equals no beer or snacks delivered and the temp in your room will be lower...


----------



## jmmv08

Maybe you can arrange it with whatever you think right. Sometimes it works.


----------



## cdcamaro9534

Your forgetting rule #1

A Happy Wife is a Happy Life!!

Trust Me:thumbsup:


----------



## Allison1888

*furniture*

One mistake many people make is pushing it against the wall. Keep furniture at least a foot from the wall.


----------



## n0c7

Allison1888 said:


> One mistake many people make is pushing it against the wall. Keep furniture at least a foot from the wall.



I'm no interior decorator but that seems like a waste of space.


----------



## aaron.klimchuk

n0c7 said:


> I'm no interior decorator but that seems like a waste of space.


Yeah, I wouldn't necessarily say everything needs to be a foot from the wall. What you definitely do need to keep in mind, and it's already been brought up, is not putting EVERY piece up against the wall. Experiment with different angles and try lots of things before you decide on one. 

You'll know the best set up when you see it.


----------



## Mrnagrom

a foot from the wall.. wtf.. i've got like 6 inches but most of my furniture floats in the room... 

my rules for furniture placement.
1. no stuff blocking access to any other point in the room.
2. no stuff in front of the windows.
3. couch should always look out the window and should not be placed directly in front of the tv or facing a wall
4. if it doesn't seem like it fits... it doesn't... i can't stand a room full of ****, i live in a loft for a reason.


----------



## wilderstyle

*furniture placement*

Row boat! Don't let the boat tip over. Use balance and scale. I put things on paper first and use my tape measure so I don't move stuff too much. Do you have a good view out a window. Is the view the television? No view, couch looks at TV/ armoire or large art. Seating is balanced for conversation. Side tables for drinks and lighting. Things can go in front of windows but not doors.. . Don't forget trying angles, but balance them with something on the opposing angle. Use a rug for designating conversation area. Watch some restyle shows, be open minded.Hug your wife, go out to breakfast early then come back and move furniture! You can do it. It's fun!


----------



## aaron.klimchuk

Hugging your wife will work wonders.


----------



## AinsleyKath

n0c7 said:


> I'm no interior decorator but that seems like a waste of space.


 
No, leaving space between wall and furniture is right and needed one. this avoids the furniture marks in the wall some time or even will produce dust sine wall and furniture remain close..


----------



## bradnailer

You need to place the furniture so it will accent the focal point of the room, whether it be a fireplace or a built in of some kind but be sensitive to the traffic pattern. The mistake most people make is to push everything against the outside walls.


----------



## User24

How the room is used dictates where all furniture is placed. Imagine the room at its normal occupancy, imagine where people are sitting, and where they are walking around. Since the entrance needs to be kept clear, there are a finite number of possibilities that can be counted on one hand, and one of these is likely to be optimal.

For example, my living room is the theater room, therefore the largest wall becomes the viewing surface, and that dictates that the seating furniture is pushed up against the opposite wall. There is no other configuration possible.


----------

